# BBC America and WGN



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Those are the only two channels I can't find to stream. Any news about either of them starting their own streaming channel, or joining PS Vue or Sling tv?


----------



## Khaetra (Aug 25, 2015)

I just read BBC America is available on Sling now, but WGN is still not available for streaming anywhere.

EDIT: Their news is available on their website, but not any of the other programming they offer.


----------



## grunes (Nov 13, 2013)

BBC America is also on Playstation Vue and DirecTVNow.

At least some WGN programs are on Hulu+.


----------

